# building VirtualBox fail



## SIFE (Dec 23, 2009)

salamo alikom
i am trying to build VirtualBox but it is fail in the configure stage :

```
Checking for zlib: found version 1.2.3, OK.
Checking for SDL: 
  SDL not found at -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib 
-lSDL -pthread -lSDLmain -I/usr/local/include/SDL 
-I/usr/local/include  or SDL headers not found
  Check the file /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/
work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/configure.log 
for detailed 
error information.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to vbox@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox.
```
part of config.log :

```
***** Checking SDL *****
compiling the following source file:
#include <cstdio>
#include <SDL.h>
#include <SDL_main.h>
#undef main
extern "C" int main(int argc, char** argv)
{
  printf("found version %d.%d.%d",
         SDL_MAJOR_VERSION, SDL_MINOR_VERSION, SDL_PATCHLEVEL);
#if SDL_VERSION_ATLEAST(1,2,7)
  printf(", OK.\n");
  return 0;
#else
  printf(", expected version 1.2.7 or higher\n");
  return 1;
#endif
}
using the following command line:
c++ -O -Wall -o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/
virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/.tmp_out /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/
work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/.tmp_src.cc "-L/usr/local/lib -Wl,
-rpath,/usr/local/lib -lSDL -pthread -lSDLmain -I/usr/local/include/SDL 
-I/usr/local/include "
/usr/lib/libvgl.so.6: undefined reference to `set2lines'
/usr/lib/libvgl.so.6: undefined reference to `set4pixels'
```
all test compiled normal except SDL even it is installed from ports .

```
sdl-1.2.13_4,2      Cross-platform multimedia development API
```


----------



## zeiz (Dec 23, 2009)

Aleihem Shalom,
Just finished vbox installing, works fine at list with W$7.
I had something similar. 
What is `uname -a` output?


----------



## SIFE (Dec 23, 2009)

i have FreeBSD 8 ,VirtualBox package depend in qt4-*-4.5.2 but i have qt4-*-4.5.2


----------



## zeiz (Dec 23, 2009)

SIFE said:
			
		

> i have FreeBSD 8 ,VirtualBox package depend in qt4-*-4.5.2 but i have qt4-*-4.5.2


Just installed vbox successfully on zfs having qt*-4.5.3 on 9-CURRENT. Another box runs 8-STABLE (cannot check qt version but remember 4.5.3 too). 
First tried to use package - no success then tried to reinstall from port and got something similar you've posted then ran `#package_delete -r virtualbox-3.0.51.rxxxxx` (sorry, forgot exact version) and then reinstalled from ports again - success.
No clue...update sources and ports then rebuild GENERIC?


----------



## SIFE (Dec 23, 2009)

now it is installed normal but loading module apear this msg :

```
kldload: can't load vboxdrv: No such file or directory
```
if i runing it directly i get this (without loading module ):

```
VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: /usr/lib/libvgl.so.6: Undefined symbol "set2lines"
```


----------



## zeiz (Dec 24, 2009)

wow... is there vboxdrv.ko in /boot/modules ?


----------



## SIFE (Dec 24, 2009)

nyes ,there is .


----------



## zeiz (Dec 25, 2009)

SIFE said:
			
		

> kldload: can't load vboxdrv: No such file or directory


This message appears after you run manually `# kldload vboxdrv` ?
Or you have `vboxdrv_load="YES"` in /boot/loader.conf and the message appears on boot?

PS> One more question: does VB's GUI appears after you type VirtualBox as regular user (or just click on VB icon in menu) ?


----------



## SIFE (Dec 29, 2009)

i install a new VirtualBox package ,now module loaded successfully but virtualbox does not start .

```
bash
VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) 
failed: /usr/lib/libvgl.so.6: Undefined symbol "set2lines"
```


----------

